# Cleaning mud off with no h2o



## argus333 (Feb 24, 2016)

I ride mostly mud trails an have tiny cabin in woods but cabin has no water. Aka. I have no hose. I have access to water but just buckets. I have been letting mud dry an cleaning with dry brush in winter but now that spring is comming I'm thinking I may get a high pressure sprayer? The kind u pump an spray any one else have any tips/ tricks?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Not enough volume or pressure to do the job. If you have a running stream, how about a gas pressure washer with a filter end on the intake or a 12V pump with wand you can power with the quad.

BTW, letting the mud sit and dry will rust things quickly. Should get it off asap somehow.


----------



## argus333 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ya I agree that's why I'm looking into gettin it off... No stream on property but have access to spring but hav to fill buckets, I'll look into gas pump


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ride it through the creek a few times?


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## argus333 (Feb 24, 2016)

That's the easiest


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Load it up..take it to a car wash.


----------



## argus333 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ya that's a option but time I get back to cabin it will be covered in mud again, road out is muddiest of them all...


----------



## dave9252 (May 1, 2016)

A hand pump weed sprayer would work, just lots of filling and pumping.


----------



## argus333 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ya that's what I've been doing now works great... Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think one thing that would help the most is a good coat of something slick before heading out, while it's clean...

I use to take the tire wet gel and rub my plastics down good w/ it. Would make them shine. Also made them greasy, but, helped all the mud slide right off. 

You could probably achieve a similar result with a good coat of marine or RV grade wax, that's made for multiple surfaces (i.e. plastic).

I've even known people, and been known to do it myself, who sprayed the underside of the fenders really good with PAM. lol


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Order some Maxima SC1, it repels mud pretty good.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Look for something like this, a buddy here have one for his truck:

Amazon.com : OUTXPRO Portable Car Spray Washer - 130 psi 12v Water Pump - Plastic Tank Sprayer - High Pressure Water Jet with Multiple Cleaning Uses : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## argus333 (Feb 24, 2016)

I've been using wd 40 it's been working great with the pump sprayer I can get into all the small areas no prob. An everything comes off an the the nex week I clean and spray it all over again... No mud at all


----------

